# Spicy Pickled Papaya



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I have not made this for about a year but today i got the urge to make my specialty. You can eat this with almost anything but I really love it with Korean style ribs and as a topper for hotdogs. We also eat this with pork chops and it is the heat. The ingredients are fairly simple: green papaya, a whole onion, salt, pepper, vinegar and your choice of hot peppers ( I chose three habaneros this time). I use a fairly large glass container that fits all of these ingredients perfectly. You can get the green papayas at a lot of Asian stores. I cut the papaya in half both length wise and width as well. Then I cut it into thin slices and some a little thicker but not too thick. Do it any shape you want really. The same goes with the onions but don't chop it up as it will be hard to take out of the container. For the garlic I use about 5 pieces or so and put it in my manual garlic press. For the salt and garlic I use about a little less than a teaspoon. I leave in the seeds in for my peppers and I also roast them as well to bring out the heat. Mix all the ingredients together, I put the papaya slices last after all ingredients have been thoroughly mixed. It is going to take at least 24 hours for the papaya to absorb the awesome flavor. Make sure you keep this in your fridge so it will last for a long time. I have kept mine in the fridge for months and it stays crunchy and tasty. 

I will post up some pics a little later, I took some on my iPhone but I will try something with the DSLR.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Pic is not that clear but you can see the papaya and the orange/red bits of habañeros floating around along with the garlic and onions.


----------



## HColeman (Feb 3, 2012)

Pickled papaya... seems like something exotic. Anyways, I take it I will like it if I like marinated ginger, garlic and things like that... I will only it it with vegetables rather than meat since I am a healthy eater.


----------

